# This weather sucks!!! Birds have lockjaw!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hunted Lapeer Co this morn. Not a peep from any birds. I had these birds locked up but too many hens. I passed on a jake and a nice 2 or 3 year old with a 10 inch beard and 3/4 - 1" spurs. The sissy was scared to death of my peep n tom. He definately wasn't the boss. I'm looking for some hooks!!!

Packed it up around 1030 and brought my stuff home to dry out. Might hit the woods tonight if the monsoon quits. There is still a ton of time and the weather at the end of the week will have the birds talking like crazy!

Anyone else notice the case of lockjaw the birds had this morning?


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

YUP.......:rant:


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

me too!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Not a sound this morning


----------



## bosch071 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not a sound... well, hens were clucking a little....


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Weather today is the reason I always pick hunt 234.

Good luck guys, things should get better the end of the week for ya's.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Tight lipped for us in Ionia Co too. Couple gobbles from the roost then nothing the rest of the day. Got some cool footage of hens in our dekes and me having a yelping contest with a vocal hen. Back out friday to chase em again!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Nothing this morning for me. I was set up 100 yds from a gobbling fool this afternoon but I couldn't get him to break lose from his hens and come check me out. I'm still working on this whole turkey hunting thing.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Genesee County was the same way...quiet!!! We didn't even see a bird.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

We only heard a couple of gobbles that were way off. We are gonna hit again later on in the week. That rain was terible!!!!


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> Genesee County was the same way...quiet!!! We didn't even see a bird.


 
Not one Gobble for us either. We sat for 6 hours and saw 1 hen. In a spot that has produced the last 2 opening days.:rant:


----------



## bigdaddypife (Sep 12, 2006)

Took my 2 1/2 year old daughter (thats right, she sat with me for 2 hours this morning, what a little hunter she is going to be, and called like crazy. Nothing, but when we headed up to the house, a brood of about 30 were across the road about 300 yards from my house. Hens that were surrounded by 10-12 strutting toms. They did this to me last year, need to have a few of those toms cut the others out of the group, could get the calling to heat up. We were in our pop up blind, so sitting was ultra comfy. She really wanted to see Dad whack one with his new DXT


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

5 or 6 gobbles on the roost and that was it.

They would not gobble to my calling, just when a crow flew right over them they shock gobbled. Not a word after they hit the ground.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Wasn't bad in Oakland County. Saw a total of 20 birds. 2 nice Toms just out of Bow range. Passed on a nice long bearded Youngster walking aroung my hen decoy. He had some stubs for spurs, If ya want to call them that. 

Couldn't get the big boys to come in to the dekes. Might be the New Bass Pro Redhead Tom I bought this year. Non seem interested in it. Or it might of scared the S&*T out of them. Not sure. I might go back to the jake hen combo. They beat the hell out of my Jake deke last year.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

You mean to tell me that nothing responded to the legandary Natures Echo's calls this morning!!! :sad: ManO Man, all the talk about those calls on here lately, would make one think no turkey could resist them!!! :lol:


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

In the past week, I burned 2 tanks of gas and walked miles and have yet to hear a gobble.. I worked some areas hard this morning and hope I didnt just educate them for later this week.. I have seen less tracks this year than ever before and have yet to see a jake so I'm wondering if this winter was harder on the smaller guys.. Now there saying snow for tomorrow :rant:

CB


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

man I did not hear a thing this morning, of course I kept my fat butt in bed, LOL. I dont have a pop up blind so I would have been sitting in the pouring rain, likely for nothing! Nice warm bed won out, LMAO

Plenty of time left.

J-


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Not a gobble. Hunting St Clair Co. Crawled into our blind at 5:40 am sat until 11:30 never heard or saw a turkey. Last year in the same spot I was done by 6:20 am. Could barely see at that time this year. Watched the winter wheat field and woods turn into a lake all morning. Had a big bodied buck walk past us right at daylight. Could still see on his head where his antlers "were". First time I have ever used a popup blind and man that is the cats ass. Especially with this rain. Thursday looks like my next best chance. Good luck everyone.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Same here in Barry County....had 'em all scoped out!!....gobbling like crazy by 6:10 A.M. Thurs., Fri., and Sat........bring the Bro out (He hasn't got one yet but he's hooked!) and they weren't in the the same spot!!!.....on higher ground and and wouldn't come in...gobbled at 6:50, 8:45, and 9:50.......they were up on higher ground and can't go where they were at!......close but.,just wouldn't come in.........maybe tomarrow!


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I must be the only one:yikes:

The woods here in lenawee were lit up with sound. I went out this am in the pouring rain... heard the first gobble on roost at 7, and they responed to EVERY call... within 20 minutes I was covered in 40+ birds and had my first turkey ever.

sorry to rub it in... but i had a great first day hunting turkeys.:chillin:

JIM


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Heard some gobbles when they were on the roost.....but after that things sure got silent......Toms I did see were not struting long at all.......I think it might be a little early.........good luck....lots of hunting left.........Mack


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Only Gobbels were in the trees. Nothing after that nothing tonight either.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i too sat in that crap this morning and listened forever and never heard a sound. so during the downpour, (im in a pop-up blind too) i put in a movie in the portable dvd player and watched a movie. had the ear buds in and noticed movement out by my decoy. :yikes: paused movie, searched and watched a hen check out my decoy for 10 minutes and left. never saw anything else but the end of the movie..:SHOCKED:. haha maybe tomorrow.


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

Seen them coming out of the woods right after flydown and spent a lot of time on the field behind me, more and more gathered in, i mean flocks came in to join the party on the corn field.:yikes: Next thing you know i have eyes on both flanks!:lol: Seen some nice toms never got close enuf for shooting tho.
Pretty subdued this morning, was some hen calling and gobbles but nothing like later in the week i would say!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Wally Gator said:


> You mean to tell me that nothing responded to the legandary Natures Echo's calls this morning!!! :sad: ManO Man, all the talk about those calls on here lately, would make one think no turkey could resist them!!! :lol:


 
LMAO!!!!

The tom I did see would bust into strut when my legendary calls talked this morning if thats any consolation!!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

problem was not the toms talking but the hens in my area where silent.
had one tom out at 70yards just going at it. than a hen walks by him and proceeded to walk into my set up. she never said a peep and the tom never went into strut, he just walked the other way.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Glassed a group of birds for 30 minutes yesterday, with the windows cracked and not a peep from any of the Tom's or jakes. But they sure loved the fields yesterday! :lol:

A bud of mine was watching a group on his property that never sounded off on the roost, nor on the ground all day long, and not even on fly up to roost. The weather bummed them all out. 

Take heart though. The good times are coming!


----------



## hogeye_chaser (Feb 11, 2009)

was in the bling by 5:45 am. no birds not a sound.. sat till 11.. ate some breakfast and headed out to a pop up on the edge of wheat field.. Sittin there about 20 minutes and i look up and i have 2 longbeards and a hen running into our setup.. i had a feeding hen and primos b-mobile out.. the big boys stopped at about 30 yards, i figured my 3 1/2 inch 10gauge would do the trick.. boom.. he is still standing there untouched.. amazing when i just patterned this gun the day before.. just my luck. but i never heard a sound or seen a turkey besides the ones i shot at. the bird just walked off.. so frustrating.. the weather was miserable.. but its lookin good later this week boys.. Good luck


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

sat out again this morning for 3 1/2 hours and saw 2 hens that wanted to buddy up with my hen decoy. other than the rain and some crows, i heard nothing! i've still to hear the first gobble of the year. it can only get better. once this crap passes and it starts to warm up. :rant:


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

We did get a nice bird but it was VERY quit, nothing really working !! No birds in field or woods It has to be the weather!!!!!


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

They gobbled on the roost in Ingham county this morning but shut up a fly down. The hens did there assembly once hitting the ground, but that was about it. had 3 feeding hens in the field out back and 3 toms with 5 hens in the front field. The toms responded a little to calls but would not leave the hens. Back to work we went and hope to get on them with a better game plan on Thursday. didnt want to presure them too much on the first day out.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> The tom I did see would bust into strut when my legendary calls talked this morning if thats any consolation!!!


 

LMAO!!! Are you kidding me, who's leg are you trying to pull!!! You of all people (The Turkey Czar) should know that a Tom, especially this time of the year will go into strut, and gobble, at just about anything, ie a car door slamming, thunder, a crow call!!! Your losing ground on this one dude!!!! You hosedraggers are a funny/srtange group of guys!!! :lol: WG Out :coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

What are you talking about? Turkeys are incredibly smart and difficult to make gobble...


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

I love southpark thats funny *****!! LOL


----------

